# My current tank!



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (13 Jul 2007)

Early days yet, getting things stable before I turn up the lighting.  Excuse the scratching post on the tank  cat loves it there!

This is the tank that Ive replaced the bottom of after an end to end break (previous owner) due to a badly made cabinet that Ive since repaired.  I also made the lid.

1.7wpg (slowed down due to small algae issues)
full EI and CO2


----------



## Dave Spencer (27 Jul 2007)

What actual algae issues do you have with this tank, Matt? Any chance of a low down on how you are using the light to control the algae (this is something I have yet to master).

Dave.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (27 Jul 2007)

hair algae, black brush a tiny bit (dying off now), bit of diatom, bit of gda in small places and a bit of green slime on surface plants.

I basically reduce lighting by about 1/4 which will slow the system down, but keep EI at full whack, do 70% water changes weekly, or if possible 50% x2 a week.

my issues are caused by small NH4 leeching from my new substrate, so by slowing the system down with light, the effects are much slower, allowing me to shift much more of the NH4 in water changes at once in relation to the damage its causing.

its basically like taking your foot off the throttle, so you can see the road more clearly.


----------



## George Farmer (20 Aug 2007)

Frolicsome_Flora said:
			
		

> its basically like taking your foot off the throttle, so you can see the road more clearly.


Great analogy.  I'll remember that one, use it and take full credit!


----------

